# Neon Tetra tank size question



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

I would like to put my neon tetra's in their own tank. What would be the smallest tank I could put them in? I have 8.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd say you could get away with a five gallon.


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

I just realized I am going to have an empty 5 gallon when I upgrade my puffer! Yay!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

That works out well


----------

